# Flash web intro control help



## rema (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey everyone just need a little flash help I’ve looked on line for tutorials but cant seem to find out what I need to know

Basically I’ve created a flash animation for the front of my website so the user clicks and the object moves across the screen, all I want to do is get flash to then open up my main page automatically when the animation finishes. Any suggestions tips, trick tutorial links are welcome.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

rema said:


> Any suggestions tips, trick tutorial links are welcome.


While not the suggestion you're after, many of us would suggest you stop spending any more valuable time on it, as flash intros on websites = The Bad anyway.


----------



## aust1025 (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry solmu i have to disagree, if flash is done properly you dont have to wait for the load. You can use whats called a pre-loader and have whatever you want load. You will need to use action script if you go HERE they have some good stuff.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

aust1025 said:


> Sorry solmu i have to disagree, if flash is done properly you dont have to wait for the load. You can use whats called a pre-loader and have whatever you want load. You will need to use action script if you go HERE they have some good stuff.


For an ecommerce site, there's really zero need for a flash introduction though.

It doesn't help the shopper in any way, but instead slows them down and gets in the way of them giving you money.

Even with a pre-loader, it's wasted time when they came to buy t-shirts.


----------



## aust1025 (Mar 1, 2007)

Very true Rodney, Flash is exactly that, its just to show that you can be fancy, lol. I do alot of web design and i actually try to steer people away from flash unles they feel they really need it.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

aust1025 said:


> Sorry solmu i have to disagree, if flash is done properly you dont have to wait for the load.


I didn't say you did, I said the poster was wasting their time making it, because the first thing we'd all say in a site review is "lose the flash".


----------



## aust1025 (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry, didnt mean to offend.


----------



## Parlophone (Feb 8, 2007)

the only flash i like is the kind i don't immediately recognize as flash. you think it looks cute, but it's really just annoying. flash has it's pro's, don't get me wrong, but none of the pro's apply to e-commerce.

another disadvantage is that the search engine web crawlers that index the internet can not read flash. you do your busines a great disservice by cloaking your products in poopy flash.


----------



## fasteddie (Feb 5, 2007)

is the t shirt engine inside spreadshirt.com flash ?


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

A little smattering of Flash is fine, for tiny specific things.

A whole Flash site? Urrgh!

A Flash intro? Double urrgh!


----------



## icechris (Apr 19, 2007)

I have to agree here. A flashbanner is fine (if done moderately) but a whole flash site should never be done, or a flash intro.

It breaks up the users flow/navigation. Back button's don't work in flash!

I know, i work in an internet company. We allways advise that customers don't overuse Flash


----------



## darwyn (Feb 28, 2006)

rema said:


> Hey everyone just need a little flash help I’ve looked on line for tutorials but cant seem to find out what I need to know... Any suggestions tips, trick tutorial links are welcome.


I would HIGHLY reccomend Flash Kit, A Flash Developer Resource for Macromedia Flash MX Tutorials SWF FLA images clipart Sounds WAVS Animations Help and Support

Your answer is there, gauranteed.

Try searching the tutorials: Flash Kit, A Flash Developer Resource for Macromedia Flash 8 and MX Tutorials SWF FLA images clipart Sounds WAVS Animations Help and Support


----------



## Rags (Apr 21, 2007)

> flash intros on websites = The Bad anyway


I gotta agree there. My rule of thimb is the "three click rule" - design your site to where shoppers can find what they want and get it in their cart within three clicks or less. Delay that with a mini-commercial or fancy welcome screen and you risk the chance they will go elsewhere.

Of course its not near as bad as those that are just static, "click here to enter" pages. I just DID try to enter! LOL

Just my opinion and experience.

The answer though - write the redirect code in your Flash script to automatically take the user to your main page.


----------

